# Spent some time with my D3200 today



## mr coffee (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm still wrapping my head around this camera. This morning I took just over 100 shots of some of my guitars. I realized pretty quickly that I'd have to ~actually clean them~ if I wanted the pictures to come out nice.

Playing with filters on the RG7321 headstock, reducing glare:










OMG, DUST EVERYWHERE!






More to come...


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 13, 2015)

Playing with shutter speed, aperture, flash, positioning, and filters to try and capture the quilted maple top on my Schecter Damien Elite 8:

















More to come...


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 13, 2015)

Trying to capture detail on my Jem777VBK:


























More to come...


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 13, 2015)

Trying to capture the color of my RG550/Jem7RB mongrel:






More later maybe...

-m


----------



## spilla (Mar 13, 2015)

Some very nice detailed shots there man. I really like the headstock ones and the close ups of the Jem777VBK. The RG550 also looks really good. Very impressed with what the camera can do. Its exactly what im after.


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 13, 2015)

Glad you like them. I'm still learning about all this stuff, I figured since I've never gotten truly good photos of my gear it would be an ideal starting point. Trying to get the top on the Schecter to really show up was a challenge.

-m


----------

